# Perte d'identifiant livebox orange lors du débranchement pri



## bizou (7 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,

I MAC 20
connexion ethernet
Safari-Firefox-Opera-Google Chrome
mode wifi désactivé
Formule internet + TV + téléphone - orange

  Voilà mon problème

  A chaque fois que je débranche la prise électrique de ma livebox(en cas dorage, pour passer laspirateur...) et qensuite je la rebranche je ne peux plus me connecter à internet. A noter ce qui est fort étrange que la tv orange fonctionne normalement. Jai bien sûr téléphoné au service Orange où jai perdu plus de 40 minutes avec une hôtesse qui à mon avis aurait eu un mal fou à brancher une imprimante sur un ordinateur. Son incompétence était extraordinaire, mais là nest pas le sujet.

  Je fus donc obligé de rebooter ma livebox, et de repartir à zéro. Je signale que par contre si débranche le cordon électrique situé sur la façade de la livebox, là je nai pas de perte didentifiant.

  Jai parlé de ce problème a quelques amis, dont un soccupe dune base internet, et tous me réponde quils nont jamais vu ça, que lon ne peut pas perdre un identifiant juste en débranchant la prise électrique. Pourtant mon problème est bien réel et fort contrariant.

  Alors si quelquun peut maider je lui en serait fort reconnaissant.

  P.S : Jai remarqué que le problème ce produisait également lorsque je débranchait la prise téléphonique.


----------



## Cybry (8 Juillet 2010)

Et comment tu retrouves ton service de connexion à chaque fois ?

Qu'est ce qui se passe exactement ? La configuration de la livebox est effacée ? (plus d'identifiant/mot de passe CHAP pour la session PPPoA ?) et tu dois les rentrer à nouveau ?
Si c'est ça demande un échange de LB, ca ressemble à un souci de gestion de la flash interne.

Si ce n'est pas ça, tu peux détailler ce qui se passe et comment tu retrouves le service ?


----------



## bizou (8 Juillet 2010)

Merci de t'intéresser à mon problème,
 Je me suis peut être mal exprimé, car je fais un reset et non pas reboot comme je l'ai dis plus haut j'appuie donc sur le reset, j'attends que la livebox arrête de clignoter, sauf le  @ qui clignote, la je rentre l'adresse 192.168.1.1 puis je dois rentrer mon mot de passe admin ainsi que mon identifiant de connexion, puis mon mot de passe de connexion.
  Et tous remarche comme avant. Mis à part ce problème la livebox marche très bien.

  Tous ceci est fort étrange car je ne rencontre aucune personne ayant ce problème, car je le répète je ne fais que débrancher puis rebrancher la prise électrique de ma livebox.


----------



## boddy (8 Juillet 2010)

bizou a dit:


> je fais un reset et non pas reboot



Bonjour,

Ca paraît évident, tu te trompes de bouton !
Si tu fais un reset : tout se remet à zéro.
C'est l'autre bouton qu'il faut utiliser.

Pour ton autre question : ta TV fonctionne avec le décodeur Orange et non pas avec la Livebox.
Tu peux avoir la TV, et pas de connexion Internet ou une panne de ta ligne téléphonique n'empêchera pas Internet de fonctionner ainsi que ta TV : tout cela est indépendant et non pas concordant.


----------



## bizou (8 Juillet 2010)

Merci à Cybry et Boddy de me répondre.
Je ne savais pas qu'internet était indépendant de la télé, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir.
  Par contre je persiste à dire que je suis obliger de faire un reset pour tous remettre à zéro comme tu le dis.
  Reboot n'améliore en rien les choses, mon identifiant reste inconnu.
  Peut-être que Cybry à raison qu'il s'agit de problème de flash interne (personnellement je ne sais pas ce que c'est)
  Je vais faire une recherche sur internet pour essayer d'en apprendre d'avantage sur ce flash interne.
  Voyant qu'il n'y as pas beaucoup de réponse à ma question j'en déduit que ce phénomène doit être rarissime.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

Il m'est arrivé un pb  similaire il y'a qqs temps (assez rarement mais à 2 ou 3 reprises quand même) et seul le reset et la reconfig marchait. 
Pour simplifier la procédure de reconfiguration j'ai fait une sauvegarde de ma config en allant dans la section "assistance" de l'interface admin de la livebox. De cette façon quand le probleme se produit je n'ai plus qu'a recharger ce fichier pour retrouver mes paramètres.


----------



## Cybry (8 Juillet 2010)

La flash c'est la mémoire 'non volatile' (qui n'est pas effacée au moment d'une extinction électrique de la machine), par opposition à la RAM par exemple.

Dessus il y a le système de la machine, et le fichier de configuration.
Parfois le système est stocké dans une autre puce, je ne sais pas comment c'est fait pour la LB.

J'ai l'impression que tu es obligé de reconfigurer systématiquement les paramètres qui sont spécifiques à ta ligne (identifiant/ mot de passe), quand tu redémarres ta LB. Comme si après un reboot tu te retrouvais en configuration 'usine'
Ca ressemble soit à une corruption du fichier de configuration stocké dans la flash de la LB, soit à une corruption de la flash elle-même (mais si la flash était vraiment cramée, la LB ne démarrerait pas, car je pense que son système est aussi dessus. Donc ce sont plutôt quelques secteurs de la flash qui sont illisibles, pas de chance, ceux où sont sauvegardés tes paramètres).

Moi je demanderais un changement de LB en expliquant ça. 

Je ne sais pas si via l'outil dont parle JPmiss on peut réécrire la config lue par la LB au démarrage (c'est à dire celle chargée automatiquement au démarrage). Si c'est possible, c'est intéressant, le fichier aurait une bonne chance d'être réécrit hors d'une zone corrompue.

Bon courage 

Ps : ceci dit, ce qui me paraît complètement inexplicable c'est le fait que le phénomène ne se produise pas si tu enlèves le cordon d'alim branché à la LB, mais seulement si tu enlèves la fiche branchée dans le mur... J'en perds mon latin...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

Cybry a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que tu es obligé de reconfigurer systématiquement les paramètres qui sont spécifiques à ta ligne (identifiant/ mot de passe), quand tu redémarres ta LB. Comme si après un reboot tu te retrouvais en configuration 'usine'


Relis bien: il ne parle pas de Reboot mais de Reset



Cybry a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si via l'outil dont parle JPmiss on peut réécrire la config lue par la LB au démarrage (c'est à dire celle chargée automatiquement au démarrage).


Non, il faut réinjecter le ficher de sauvegarde manuellement via l'interface admin de la livebox. Le seul avantage c'est que c'est plus rapide que de devoir refaire toute la config à la main.


----------



## Cybry (8 Juillet 2010)

Oui, oui, reset, mais reset = reboot sur configuration usine. J'écris reboot pas habitude (il nous a précisé au dessus que le reboot simple demandait aussi une re-saisie des identifiants/mdp de session). 

En clair :
- coupure de courant,
- TV marche, mais plus d'internet. Le téléphone via la LB marche ?
- pour faire remarcher internet, reset livebox (=reboot sur conf usine), puis reparamétrage des identifiants de session.

- si tu fais un reboot à la place d'un reset, c'est pareil, tu es obligé de remettre tes identifiants, c'st bien ça ?
Question con : si tu fais un reboot alors que la LB est branchée (on sort du cas de l'alim débranchée), la LB redémarre bien ou tu dois aussi resaisir tes identifiants ?


----------



## bizou (8 Juillet 2010)

Et on s'amuse et on rigole
Je voulais essayer l'astuce de jpmiss, et j'ai donc débrancher ma livebox puis après un certain temps l'ai rebranché et là oh surprise tous fonctionne correctement.
deuxième essai = idem tous fonctionne
troisième = idem
En tous cas je garde de coté l'astuce visant à gagner du temps, car le problème resurgira un jour ou l'autre j'en suis sur.

Je ne comprend rien à rien, comment ce problème peut il apparaître puis disparaître...
en tous cas merci à vous pour vos conseils - je vais réessayer demain voir ce que ça donne

Et pour jpmiss J'ai assité a un concert d'iggy and the stooges à Colmar et ce fut un moment inoubliable, surtout à la fin du spectacle lorsque j'alais tapé dans la main d'iggy et qu'une personne de la sécurité s' interposa entre lui et moi...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2010)

bizou a dit:


> Et pour jpmiss J'ai assité a un concert d'iggy and the stooges à Colmar et ce fut un moment inoubliable, surtout à la fin du spectacle lorsque j'alais tapé dans la main d'iggy et qu'une personne de la sécurité s' interposa entre lui et moi...



[Mode Hors Sujet On]Hé hé, je les ai vu lundi dernier sur la place du Palais à Monaco.
C'est pas leur meilleur concert que j'ai pu voir mais les Stooges à cet endroit au décors en carton donnais un truc tellement improbable que mes potes et moi on s'est bien marré  [/Mode Hors Sujet Off]


----------

